# Are Langka or Dr Colorchip any good?



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all:

Are the Langka or Dr Colorchip systems any good? 

Also, is it possible to get a clear bra that covers the entire hood and not just the front part? 
I have numerous stone chips and many of them are on the back half of the hood. 

I am debating taking the car in for a repaint on the hood, and I would like something to offer true protection on the whole hood, not just a small portion of it. 

For that matter, if some people were willing to put down the cash, why not have a clear bra material on the entire car? Is it possible? Is it feasible? Money aside....


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Fulltone74 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Are the Langka or Dr Colorchip systems any good?
> 
> ...


Both these systems are good but they require some practice to get down, meaning that you are still going to see the spot in some cases...where they are not that great is, if the chip is real big and deep, and metallic paint is hard to match.

I would call your local dealership and ask the service manager who they use for chip repair, I have two here locally....they charge some but the work and paint matching looks allot better....as for the clear bra on the whole hood sure you can get whatever you want covered its all custom....If you are going to have this done then have the hood repainted, its going to look allot better in the end run.


----------

